# PARENTAL ORDER HELP PLEASE



## Groovy_Tuesday (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi 
I'm just trying to complete my C51 Application for a Parental Order and wanted to ask; if my surrogate and my husband are on our babys birth certificate do I only need to apply for a Parental Order for me or do my husband and I still both need to apply as a couple? Thanks


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi there
You need to apply as a couple - it's a joint application even if your husband is already on the birth certificate.
Good luck with your application
Natalie


----------



## Groovy_Tuesday (Nov 16, 2009)

Thats great thanks so much for your help Natalie


----------

